# Treo 650 and BMW Bluetooth - kind of works



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I just thought I'd share my experience paring Treo 650 with the BMW Bluetooth system on my 04 325xi. I received my Treo last week, and eventually got around to pairing it with the car. First, I tried doing that with the Treo as is (no patches or upgrades). I managed to pair the phone, but was unable to actually receive calls - every time the phone ringed, the car would try to answer unsuccesfully and ultimately terminate the call. So yesterday I installed PalmOne's bluetooth car kit upgrade (it doesn't list BMW, but still). Also, reading Treocentral forums, I found that I need to turn the "Allow wakeup" option from the Bluetooth application menu. So today I paired the phone and the car again, and was finally able to make things work - sort of:

1. The phone and the car pair nicely upon turning on ignition - no problems there.

2. I am able to receive calls through the hands-free system. The sound quality is great, even people were telling me "don't yell in the microphone" (I have the mike swapped to the driver side). One thing I noticed is that the car answers the call automatically - doesn't wait for me to press a button to accept or reject the call. I was wondering if that's how it's supposed to work.

3. I am able to make calls - I have to dial from the phone, but then the call goes through the hands-free. Not perfect, but works.

4. I am NOT able to transfer any phone book entries. Tried pretty much everything to no avail. Which is the reason why I cannot make calls from the car system. The only entry in the car phone book is my voicemail, which got transferred somehow automatically (that's not bad, cause I at least can dial voicemail from the steering wheel). But that's it.

Hope that would help anybody trying to pair a Treo w their BMW. BTW, anybody else on this forum tried that?


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I just thought I'd share my experience paring Treo 650 with the BMW Bluetooth system on my 04 325xi. I received my Treo last week, and eventually got around to pairing it with the car. First, I tried doing that with the Treo as is (no patches or upgrades). I managed to pair the phone, but was unable to actually receive calls - every time the phone ringed, the car would try to answer unsuccesfully and ultimately terminate the call. So yesterday I installed PalmOne's bluetooth car kit upgrade (it doesn't list BMW, but still). Also, reading Treocentral forums, I found that I need to turn the "Allow wakeup" option from the Bluetooth application menu. So today I paired the phone and the car again, and was finally able to make things work - sort of:
> 
> 1. The phone and the car pair nicely upon turning on ignition - no problems there.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that it transferred your voicemail number into the car's system. It would stand to reason that there would be a way to get the rest of them in there. Maybe you have to do it one at a time. That would be a pain to set up, but it is great being able to dial from the car and not have to fumble with the phone. I'm still trying to figure out how to transfer the list from my XV6600.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

pjo1966 said:


> It's interesting that it transferred your voicemail number into the car's system. It would stand to reason that there would be a way to get the rest of them in there. Maybe you have to do it one at a time. That would be a pain to set up, but it is great being able to dial from the car and not have to fumble with the phone. I'm still trying to figure out how to transfer the list from my XV6600.


Yep, I was thinking about that - I don't know how it transferred the voicemail, it's not a contact. Anyway transferring one by one doesn't work - I tried that. I'm hoping for a Treo software patch that will resolve the situation.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> Yep, I was thinking about that - I don't know how it transferred the voicemail, it's not a contact. Anyway transferring one by one doesn't work - I tried that. I'm hoping for a Treo software patch that will resolve the situation.


Perhaps the voicemail number exists on your SIM card, assuming you have a GSM, and the rest of your numbers are in the Treo's onboard memory. I know the Siemens S55 will only send the SIM numbers and not the onboard numbers.


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> 4. I am NOT able to transfer any phone book entries. Tried pretty much everything to no avail. Which is the reason why I cannot make calls from the car system. The only entry in the car phone book is my voicemail, which got transferred somehow automatically (that's not bad, cause I at least can dial voicemail from the steering wheel). But that's it.
> 
> Hope that would help anybody trying to pair a Treo w their BMW. BTW, anybody else on this forum tried that?


From what I have read about the TREO 650's (I assume you're on Sprint or Verizon) is that some bluetooth functions may have been intentionally hampered by your carrier. What is at issue is called OBEX which is a file transfer protocol for bluetooth (again, just what I have read) and it's what allows your phone to tranfer it's phonebook to the car. Sprint has switched this off on their TREO's, Verizon may have also. Also, if you do have a phone that supports OBEX (I do with my Sony Ericsson T637) the SIM phonebook seems to be the only numbers that transfer and the inititial setup takes a VERY long time to send those numbers.

By the way, Thanks for this post on the 650. It may be my next phone as my company wants to roll these out. I was crossing my fingers that it would talk to the BMW. Maybe when Cingular gets it, they will leave the features intact. :dunno:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

santiago said:


> Perhaps the voicemail number exists on your SIM card, assuming you have a GSM, and the rest of your numbers are in the Treo's onboard memory. I know the Siemens S55 will only send the SIM numbers and not the onboard numbers.


No GSM Treo 650's are available anywhere yet, unless you are a Palm0ne employee or somehow got a pre-production unit. I first thought about the SIM card entries too, as being the list that transferred. The Sprint and Verizon units do not have SIM cards.

I still am on the Viennachannels waitlist for my GSM unlocked Treo 650, from the Boston show, well over a month ago.

Oh, and thanks for the post! I was wondering if it would work. I'm pretty hopeful now.


----------



## Finder (Jan 19, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> Yep, I was thinking about that - I don't know how it transferred the voicemail, it's not a contact. Anyway transferring one by one doesn't work - I tried that. I'm hoping for a Treo software patch that will resolve the situation.


Woohoo! My first post! Anyways, back on subject...

Perhaps it only transfers the entries you have stored in your Favorites. By default, Treo's (CDMA anyways) have a voicemail entry in the Favorites menu. Try adding another number there and see what happens.

Me? I'm out of luck. I just bought the Treo 600, the only Treo available on Verizon. Good luck on the auto answer problem.

Cheers!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

This sounds like good news. I have a Treo 650 (Sprint) and I've been waiting for some success stories before plunking down the money on the BMW bluetooth kit for my '04 330cic.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

hecklerz said:


> From what I have read about the TREO 650's (I assume you're on Sprint or Verizon) is that some bluetooth functions may have been intentionally hampered by your carrier. What is at issue is called OBEX which is a file transfer protocol for bluetooth (again, just what I have read) and it's what allows your phone to tranfer it's phonebook to the car. Sprint has switched this off on their TREO's, Verizon may have also. Also, if you do have a phone that supports OBEX (I do with my Sony Ericsson T637) the SIM phonebook seems to be the only numbers that transfer and the inititial setup takes a VERY long time to send those numbers.
> 
> By the way, Thanks for this post on the 650. It may be my next phone as my company wants to roll these out. I was crossing my fingers that it would talk to the BMW. Maybe when Cingular gets it, they will leave the features intact. :dunno:


BMW doesn't require full OBEX, just the OPP (Object Push Profile) to transfer the phone book. Other cars (like the Toyota Prius) require full OBEX because you need to initiate the transfer from your phone. With OPP & BMW, it is done automatically.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Yep as you guys have guessed, mine is a Sprint not a GSM model - so SIM card's not in play. BTW, I also got it from Viennachannels - which is the reason I didn't get it until mid-January. That may or may not be a good thing, since I didn't experience any of the initial problems I read about on the Treocentral forums - the sound quality seems great on both ends (and that's why I'm cautious applying patches), the build feels very solid and I haven't had any problems so far (like bugs, resets or software glitches).

I didn't know about OBEX - I know Sprint disabled the bluetooth DUN (for which there is a fix out there), but I didn't think this can interfere with the hands-free functionality. In any case, it's beyond my power - until someone posts a software patch.

About the Favorites - that actually might be a great idea, thx for the tip. I didn't realize that Favorites can store phone numbers, not just links to apps. I'll try if I can transfer a Favorite entry next time I get in the car. It might just work :thumbup:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

YES!!! That did it - the Favorites are transferred to the car as phone book entries. Thank Finder for the great tip. And pjo1996 seems to be right - the transfer is automatic (you cannot send Favorites manually anyway). 

At this point I think it's a fair statement that Treo 650 is fully compatible with the BMW bluetooth system.


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> BMW doesn't require full OBEX, just the OPP (Object Push Profile) to transfer the phone book. Other cars (like the Toyota Prius) require full OBEX because you need to initiate the transfer from your phone. With OPP & BMW, it is done automatically.


Ahh, I see. Thanks for the clarification!

Still keeping my fingers crossed that Cingular won't mess with the bluetooth features like Sprint did, hehe.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Just got a Treo 650 from Sprint. I was on trial with Cingular, with a Motorola v551. The 551's bluetooth worked flawlessly with my 04 545 - the car answered and dialed calls without a hitch, and the address book transferred completely. Unfortunately, Cingular's coverage in my area left something to be desired, so now I'm trying Sprint.

My experience with the 650 hasn't been great so far. The signal-strength meter works fine, but the car keeps unpairing (if that's the word), with the 650. The message "Please activate your bluetooth phone" (or something like that) keeps coming up. It's as if it's losing connectivity, although the signal strength meter continues to work while that message is up. Weird.

I'm hopeful I can get past that, either through the upgrade mentioned earlier, or by replacing the unit.

But, I think the "favorites only" address book transfer is completely unacceptable. Especially since the phone is pretty difficult to dial while driving, I really need the complete address book to transfer. If not, that'll be enough to send me back to Cingular.

It sounds like not, but has anyone contacted Sprint (or Palm) tech support about this?

- Dave


----------



## JakeInVa (Sep 27, 2004)

*No luck here...*

I have a Sprint Treo 650. I installed the car kit update, and tried installing the DUN patch as well, as referenced on the e60 forums page. I have been succesful in pairing the treo with the X3, but every time I try to receive or make a call, the Treo soft-resets itself (this occurs with and without the DUN patch installed). Anybody had similar experiences?

--Jake


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

There are 2 things you need to do in addition to installing the car kit upgrade - (1) make the device discoverable, and (2) enable "allow wakeup" option (in the Bluetooth app menu). Supposedly that shortens your battery life somewhat. You may be able to make it work with just one or the other, I don't know - I haven't played around with the settings.


----------



## glenerrol (Jan 27, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> There are 2 things you need to do in addition to installing the car kit upgrade - (1) make the device discoverable, and (2) enable "allow wakeup" option (in the Bluetooth app menu). Supposedly that shortens your battery life somewhat. You may be able to make it work with just one or the other, I don't know - I haven't played around with the settings.


familiar story. same with me on my new x3. wait, there's more...
could not get sprint treo 650 to connect. returned to sprint.

could get sprint lg325 to connect, but only sporadically and no phone book entry transfer. returned lg325 ot sprint store.

got audiovox 6601 from sprint also. would recognize the car, but authentication always failed despite all settings that i tried. returning the 6601 to sprint.

sprint does not sell the t608 anymore, nor does sonyericsson. and no support.

latest attempt...went with cingular. tried the motorola razr and 551 at the store. worked fine in test. got the 551, it was activated, lo an behold, would no longer work on the car.

now i'm in a quandry...may be taking car back to the dealer.

is all this worth it??


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm struggling with the Treo now, but I had the 551 before and had no problems whatsoever with my 04 545. It worked flawlessly. Too bad Cingular's coverage bit the big one. What problems did you have with the 551?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> YES!!! That did it - the Favorites are transferred to the car as phone book entries. Thank Finder for the great tip. And pjo1996 seems to be right - the transfer is automatic (you cannot send Favorites manually anyway).
> 
> At this point I think it's a fair statement that Treo 650 is fully compatible with the BMW bluetooth system.


I seem to be having a problem with favorites transfer. I had the phone pretty much working 100%, except for the signal strength display. The signal strength is weird - it will display before the phone connects with the car, but once they're connected, it doesn't show the sig strength.

Meanwhile, once I had the phone working and started thinking I might keep it, I copied about 50 numbers into favorites. I had had it working with one favorite, so the favorites transfer was working for me. So I wanted to try more. Now, mega problems! When I turn on the car, the phone will connect for about 10 seconds, and then the 650 will just reboot. If I make a call while it's connected, I can stay on the call as long as I want. But, once I hang up, the 650 will reboot. I suspect there's a bug in the phonebook (favorites) transfer, that causes the reboot when I try to transfer more than a few favorites.

Has anyone else tried this??

I called Palm about this, and they wouldn't help me - they said that BMW wasn't supported by the Treo. Swell. So, now I may have to return it after all.

- Dave


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

glenerrol said:


> familiar story. same with me on my new x3. wait, there's more...
> could not get sprint treo 650 to connect. returned to sprint.
> 
> could get sprint lg325 to connect, but only sporadically and no phone book entry transfer. returned lg325 ot sprint store.
> ...


Go back to the dealer and see if you need to upgrade your bluetooth software. I did to get mine working.

When you do get it all to work, you'll see it is definitely worth it. I'm using a Sony Ericsson T637 from Cingular with my '05 E46 and it has to be one of the coolest things about the car  . It took some doing to get the initial set up working, but now I just keep the phone in the glove box and it's like having an integrated phone (I also bought the power adapter for the flashlight plug in the glove box so I can charge my phone in there if needed). From my experience, I would stay away from Verizon and Sprint if you want a bluetooth capable phone. They cripple most of the features. Cingular and T-Mobile have offered bluetooth the longest here in the U.S.

My only complaint is the wonky-ness (is that a word? :dunno: ) of the phone screen. Dialing and scrolling through my directory with that knob is an accident waiting to happen, hehe. Plus the voice activation isn't working. Either I don't have it figured out yet or it's not set up for my car.

Good Luck!

p.s. By the way, the service tech at my dealer that got my bluetooth working used his Moto V551 (also from Cingular) with no issues. In fact it was easier to pair than my T637.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

There are definitely issues with the BT on current Sprint 650s. I tried pairing a friend's 650, with the current BT update, with a Lexus RX330. Initially, the Treo would get to the point of asking for the passcode, then the car wouldn't respond back. Later, it actually got worse, but we were running out of time so we gave up for the night.

I did get it to pair and dial correctly with the HCB-30 in my carm though it seemed to disconnect itself when the call was done. And my Z600 paired and worked with the Lexus just fine.

I'm thinking of getting a 650 when the GSM ones come out, but we'll see. The BT on my Z600 and Clie both work perfectly, and I rely on them enough that I don't know if I could move to an inferior BT implementation.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Dave T said:


> I seem to be having a problem with favorites transfer. I had the phone pretty much working 100%, except for the signal strength display. The signal strength is weird - it will display before the phone connects with the car, but once they're connected, it doesn't show the sig strength.
> 
> Meanwhile, once I had the phone working and started thinking I might keep it, I copied about 50 numbers into favorites. I had had it working with one favorite, so the favorites transfer was working for me. So I wanted to try more. Now, mega problems! When I turn on the car, the phone will connect for about 10 seconds, and then the 650 will just reboot. If I make a call while it's connected, I can stay on the call as long as I want. But, once I hang up, the 650 will reboot. I suspect there's a bug in the phonebook (favorites) transfer, that causes the reboot when I try to transfer more than a few favorites.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Which Bluetooth ULF do you have? Mine is 84 21 6 945 387 (5th generation), I got it from bimmernav.com in Dec 04 (btw it seems there is even newer version out - 84 21 6 955 522). Anyway, if you have older ULF that may be the reason you're having troubles.

My favorites sync-ed immediately, no problem whatsoever, and the phone is working flawlessly. I only have 10 or so favorites though - I only put the numbers I'm calling on a daily basis. I think it's not such a bad idea that Treo transfers only favorites and not all contacts - I keep hundreds of contacts, and I never call 90% of them.


----------



## Finder (Jan 19, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> Dave,
> Which Bluetooth ULF do you have? Mine is 84 21 6 945 387 (5th generation), I got it from bimmernav.com in Dec 04 (btw it seems there is even newer version out - 84 21 6 955 522). Anyway, if you have older ULF that may be the reason you're having troubles.
> 
> My favorites sync-ed immediately, no problem whatsoever, and the phone is working flawlessly. I only have 10 or so favorites though - I only put the numbers I'm calling on a daily basis. I think it's not such a bad idea that Treo transfers only favorites and not all contacts - I keep hundreds of contacts, and I never call 90% of them.


st_o_p,

Just wondering, were you able to figure out the automatic answer problem? If so, what was the matter?

Cheers!


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> Dave,
> Which Bluetooth ULF do you have? Mine is 84 21 6 945 387 (5th generation), I got it from bimmernav.com in Dec 04 (btw it seems there is even newer version out - 84 21 6 955 522). Anyway, if you have older ULF that may be the reason you're having troubles.
> 
> My favorites sync-ed immediately, no problem whatsoever, and the phone is working flawlessly. I only have 10 or so favorites though - I only put the numbers I'm calling on a daily basis. I think it's not such a bad idea that Treo transfers only favorites and not all contacts - I keep hundreds of contacts, and I never call 90% of them.


Which ULF? No idea. I checked bimmernav.com, and it looks like they sell after market bluetooth kits (?). Mine was provided by BMW - it's an 04 5 series (E60). Would mine have a ULF version? If so, I definitely want the latest!

I wonder if you'd see my problem with more favorites, or if mine would go away if I took some away. It was working for me when I only had two (the built-in voicemail one, and one I added). Now that I have 50 or so, the Treo reboots constantly.

I'd prefer if it did transfer all my contacts, but I see what you mean about getting too many. The problem with favorites is that I don't think 50 is enough - maybe 100 would be ok. Plus, they're such a pain to add. You have to use the phone, you can't transfer them from the computer, and there's no way to alphabetize them. If you want to add a new one, you have to either add it to the end of the list, or build your list from scratch.

- Dave


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I deleted all but one of my favorites, and it's working now (!). So, the problem definitely seems to relate to the number of favorites. I searched on some Treo message boards, and found several people complaining about my exact problem - that the Treo will reboot when trying to transfer the favorites. So, we have that problem, and the problem where the signal strength doesn't display. Other than that, it seems to work. I guess I'm going to stick with the Treo - the little guy is growing on me - and hope these bugs get fixed soon.

- Dave


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Finder said:


> st_o_p,
> 
> Just wondering, were you able to figure out the automatic answer problem? If so, what was the matter?
> 
> Cheers!


Nope - it still does that. I'd prefer to have the option to take or refuse the call - but it's not a major issue for me. If you figure anything, please keep me posted.

BTW, DaveT - I know what you mean about the 650 being addictive. I'm probably using less than 30% of its functionality so far, but I am yet to find a major shortcoming (in my personal usage, I know everything pointed on the boards). I don't think there is competing product on the market that comes even close right now in terms of form factor+keyboard, functionality & integration.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*treo n bmw*

cant say too much but via the ruhmor mill...

sprint will prob have a upgrade at some point allowing full dun,

as far as pairing treo/sprint will also have a upgrade that will allow for more bt functions

weither bmw itself will support the phone etc i dunno :dunno:

there will also be a patch soon to correct the delay when for ex you hit hang up and it dosn't do so immediately and other quirks will be corrected too

i can say that all above works great in the lab including bmw and MB cars were stock

cheers


----------



## dupy (Feb 1, 2005)

*GSM Treo 650 Works*

I just received the Treo 650 GSM version for AT&T Wireless/Cingular (finally!). After reading this helpful series of posts I installed the Car Kit update from palmone, although when I ran in on the Treo I got an error message saying that I had an "incompatible device". Nonetheless, I pushed forward and synced it to my '04 BMW 325i--no problems. As indicated, only favorites synced up, but at least in the first few trial calls, everything worked. Now I need to figure out how to add to my favorites. Shouldn't be a problem. I would be interested to know if anyone else had the problem with the car kit update. Hopefully it will be fixed and they will "officially" support the BMW system.


----------



## dupy (Feb 1, 2005)

*Update on GSM Treo*



dupy said:


> I just received the Treo 650 GSM version for AT&T Wireless/Cingular (finally!). After reading this helpful series of posts I installed the Car Kit update from palmone, although when I ran in on the Treo I got an error message saying that I had an "incompatible device". Nonetheless, I pushed forward and synced it to my '04 BMW 325i--no problems. As indicated, only favorites synced up, but at least in the first few trial calls, everything worked. Now I need to figure out how to add to my favorites. Shouldn't be a problem. I would be interested to know if anyone else had the problem with the car kit update. Hopefully it will be fixed and they will "officially" support the BMW system.


Well, after more use there are more problems. When I added more favorites it caused the crashing problem that everyone else had--the Treo soft boots every 10 seconds. When I deleted all but one of the favorites, it seems to have fixed that problem. I also had at least one instance where the Treo and the car lost the BT connection and I had to re-pair it. Works OK, but far from perfect.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

There seems to be a problem with some number of favorites. When I had 50, it crashed it. I have 4 now, and it's ok. Somebody with too much time on their hands could probably identify the exact number that breaks it.

There's also a bug with speed-dial numbers that the "Dial Extra Digits Automatically" doesn't work. It will dial the digits right after dialing the number, without waiting for the call to be answered.

I haven't seen the re-pair problem.


----------



## ebikinis (Jan 29, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> YES!!! That did it - the Favorites are transferred to the car as phone book entries. Thank Finder for the great tip. And pjo1996 seems to be right - the transfer is automatic (you cannot send Favorites manually anyway).
> 
> At this point I think it's a fair statement that Treo 650 is fully compatible with the BMW bluetooth system.


This may seem like a stupid question, but...

You said earlier that it was necessary to dial from the phone (vs. the Nav screen). Is it correct that you can dial from the car phone book on the Nav screen the (Treo favorites) numbers that did transfer over?

Thanks.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

ebikinis said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but...
> 
> You said earlier that it was necessary to dial from the phone (vs. the Nav screen). Is it correct that you can dial from the car phone book on the Nav screen the (Treo favorites) numbers that did transfer over?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I can dial from the nav screen/steering wheel controls the favorites numbers (very handy). I only have 10 or so of these, so I haven't experienced the crashing problem


----------



## ebikinis (Jan 29, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> It's interesting that it transferred your voicemail number into the car's system. It would stand to reason that there would be a way to get the rest of them in there. Maybe you have to do it one at a time. That would be a pain to set up, but it is great being able to dial from the car and not have to fumble with the phone. I'm still trying to figure out how to transfer the list from my XV6600.


Were you able to get the XV 6600 to pair with the car?
If so, can you dial without touching the phone?
And, no phone book transfer, I take it.
If you want Verizon, the XV6600 is the best option since the Treo 650 isn't available on Verizon.
Thanks.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

ebikinis said:


> Were you able to get the XV 6600 to pair with the car?
> If so, can you dial without touching the phone?
> And, no phone book transfer, I take it.
> If you want Verizon, the XV6600 is the best option since the Treo 650 isn't available on Verizon.
> Thanks.


I haven't used the XV-6600 since that test I did. It's been sitting on my desk collecting dust while I wait to see if Audiovox releases a patch, which they are rumored to do next week.

I was able to dial using the navigation screen, but it's a bit cumbersome to do it that way without the contacts in there. One thing I did not like is that I had to accept the pair with the BMW by picking up the phone, pulling out the stylus and tapping the screen. I do not want to have to do that every time I get in the car. Part of the appeal of Bluetooth was that my phone would be able to stay in my briefcase while in the car.

The XV6600 may be the best option as far as PDA's go, but my V710 with SD software works perfectly with my BMW including the contacts transfer. It never leaves my briefcase or my pocket.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> One thing I did not like is that I had to accept the pair with the BMW by picking up the phone, pulling out the stylus and tapping the screen. I do not want to have to do that every time I get in the car. Part of the appeal of Bluetooth was that my phone would be able to stay in my briefcase while in the car.


I don't have to do that - it connects automatically for me when I start the car. I'm not sure, but this might be what's fixed by changing a setting on the Bluetooth menu on the Treo. I don't have it in front of me, but it's something about automatically waking up on a BT connection.


----------



## acourvil (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone have an older model with bluetooth retrofit working with a Treo 650? I've got a '99 540i with the old CMT5000VR that I'd like to replace with a blurtooth/Treo 650 setup, but given the cost I'm a bit reluctant to jump in w/o a few more indications of success.


----------



## dupy (Feb 1, 2005)

*Palm introduces GSM carkit update*

Late last week Palm put the GSM version of the carkit updater on their site. You can find it here: http://www.palmone.com/us/support/downloads/treo650carkitupdate/index.html#release

Still no specific support for BMW, but they say they are "working on it".


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I was wondering about this - if there's any difference between this update and the older one dated in December. I asked about it on PalmOne's site, but didn't get a response.

So, this is specific to GSM? How do you know that? I don't see that mentioned. I was wondering if this update might have any fixes that aren't in the Dec update. Do you know if there are?

And, where did they say that they're working on a BMW fix?

- Dave


----------



## ebikinis (Jan 29, 2005)

Dave T said:


> I was wondering about this - if there's any difference between this update and the older one dated in December. I asked about it on PalmOne's site, but didn't get a response.
> 
> So, this is specific to GSM? How do you know that? I don't see that mentioned. I was wondering if this update might have any fixes that aren't in the Dec update. Do you know if there are?
> 
> ...


The 2/3/05 update did not add any supported carkits to those supported in the 12/22/04 release. So, the unsupported population of cars includes Toyota, Lexus, BMW and MBZ, amoung others. (If you go to www.priuschat.com you can read all of the ranting and raving about the Treo not working in that car).

We can only hope that the PalmOne engineers are smart enough to realize that they need to fill these gaping holes in their bluetooth interopability.

I'm sure as hell not going to upgrade from a Treo 600 to a Treo 650 unless they get their act together.


----------



## jaesposito (Feb 14, 2005)

*Treo 650 and 2003 530i*

Has anybody gotten any Bluetooth integration package to work between a 2003 530/540 and the Treo 650? Id love to pair the two together, but only if I can use the full features of the integration and not just send/receive calls. Anybody taken the plunge yet?

James
2003 530ia black/black, sport, premium, xeon, hifi


----------



## jaesposito (Feb 14, 2005)

(Bump)

...hoping somebody answers my question from last week....

James


----------



## mflauer (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave T said:


> I seem to be having a problem with favorites transfer. I had the phone pretty much working 100%, except for the signal strength display. The signal strength is weird - it will display before the phone connects with the car, but once they're connected, it doesn't show the sig strength.
> 
> Meanwhile, once I had the phone working and started thinking I might keep it, I copied about 50 numbers into favorites. I had had it working with one favorite, so the favorites transfer was working for me. So I wanted to try more. Now, mega problems! When I turn on the car, the phone will connect for about 10 seconds, and then the 650 will just reboot. If I make a call while it's connected, I can stay on the call as long as I want. But, once I hang up, the 650 will reboot. I suspect there's a bug in the phonebook (favorites) transfer, that causes the reboot when I try to transfer more than a few favorites.
> 
> ...


Lots of issues with the functionality of the 650 + the 2004 545 bluetooth (build date 7/04). I ran the P1 carkit patch which helped but I go into a recurrent soft reset cycle if I add any speed dial numbers into the favorites. The only way to stop it is to turn off the car's bluetooth or do a hard reset of the Treo and restore it after deleting the PhoneFavorite PRC in the backup directory to go back to the defalt favorite list. At one point I had 60 numbers on speed dial. If I have to choose I'll take being able to use bluetooth in the car but it sure would be nice to have both. Also, the only number that transfers to the car's address book is voicemail and it shows with the phone # as "1" rather than the "phone number". I'm open to any ideas!


----------



## mflauer (Feb 28, 2005)

*favorite number*

After reading the posts it seems that my problems start with the 1st favorite I put in because it is the on to auto dial the extra digits. Does anyone know what the critical mass is (ie total number of favorites that can be added before it starts looping)?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't know how many favorites cause the problem. It would be good to know. I had about 50 in there, and that caused the problem. I now have about 5, and it's fine. I think someone said they had more (12?).


----------



## mflauer (Feb 28, 2005)

*Treo 650*

I'm back up to 40 speed dial plus Voicemail and they all transfer over to the phone book in the car with no conflicts now. I even have 15 of them hooked up to quick keys. It is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

40, huh? I'm surprised it's so many! Did you see what the critical number was that caused the problem?


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I was wondering whether to post this in a new thread, but then let's keep the Treo stuff here.

Anybody upgraded with the new Sprint patch v.1.08? Is your BMW hands-free still working?

I did upgrade, and my phone wouldn't connect to the car anymore. After all I've been reading on Treocentral, everyone's been saying that the patch is great, no bluetooth problems whatsoever. So I eventually got around to it and install it. One thing everybody fails to mention (including the Palm instructions) is that the patch DELETES all your bluetooth connections. So I had to setup again (1) HotSync, (2) HeadSet, (3) Car Hands-free, and (4) DUN. And of course, the BMW hands-free doesn't work anymore. The pairing process goes fine, but then when I start the car it does NOT find the phone. When I press the "Make call" button, the Nav display says "Activate phone".

Anybody else tried the patch?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Yikes. I just installed the patch, and I'm in worse shape - somehow the patch installer got put into my current backup on my pc, so when I go to do a synch it installs the patch. So I can't synch with my old data anymore without getting into an infinite reboot loop. I'm sure this is a solvable problem, but it sounds like it'll lose the BT connectivity once I have it working. 

Anyone know how to uninstall the patch?


----------



## TEV/// (Mar 23, 2005)

For my Sprint T650 & '05 330Ci non-Nav, ZPP it is the same before and afte rthe patch. That is, the T650 resets itself upon the car attempting to load the phone book (about 5 secs after pairing). This was the case before and after the patch, so either way it hasn't worked. Most other functions of the phone work fine, the sound quality has improved dramatically and specially for the person at the other end of the call, and there is more free memory, so memory usage has increased in efficiency.

Check out the palmone help forums under bluetooth. 
http://forums.palmone.com/pe/action...eCode=__Bluetooth_Wi__USCA&channelID=10100160
There are many people pressing PalmOne to fix BT with BMW problems....

Tony


----------



## TEV/// (Mar 23, 2005)

If the firmware upgrade has been installed, you cannot go back to the old firmware as the update reprograms the eprom.

If the firmware has not been updated yet and all your having is a sync deadlock, you can remove (move better) data under your, assuming windows operating system, \program files\palmOne\<your user id>\

You can move data out of there so that it does not get sync'ed (it will remove it from the phone upon next sync). Also make sure the palmOne QuickInstall queue is empty (run the Palm desktop or quickinstall palm program on the pc to see it).

T


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

TEV/// said:


> If the firmware upgrade has been installed, you cannot go back to the old firmware as the update reprograms the eprom.
> 
> If the firmware has not been updated yet and all your having is a sync deadlock, you can remove (move better) data under your, assuming windows operating system, \program files\palmOne\<your user id>\
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm about to upgrade from a 600 on Sprint to a 650 on Cingular.

I'd like to ask if it is correct that you can dial from the steering column and is it correct that the only function that doesn't work for you is the phone book transfer?

Thanks.


----------



## gailwin (Dec 16, 2004)

I also just bought TREO 650. Will not pair with my 2005 325XIT. BMW does NOT support the Palm!

Does anyone have a fix?



st_o_p said:


> I just thought I'd share my experience paring Treo 650 with the BMW Bluetooth system on my 04 325xi. I received my Treo last week, and eventually got around to pairing it with the car. First, I tried doing that with the Treo as is (no patches or upgrades). I managed to pair the phone, but was unable to actually receive calls - every time the phone ringed, the car would try to answer unsuccesfully and ultimately terminate the call. So yesterday I installed PalmOne's bluetooth car kit upgrade (it doesn't list BMW, but still). Also, reading Treocentral forums, I found that I need to turn the "Allow wakeup" option from the Bluetooth application menu. So today I paired the phone and the car again, and was finally able to make things work - sort of:
> 
> 1. The phone and the car pair nicely upon turning on ignition - no problems there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

gailwin said:


> I also just bought TREO 650. Will not pair with my 2005 325XIT. BMW does NOT support the Palm!
> 
> Does anyone have a fix?


Depending upon when you bought your phone/when it was manufactured, you may need to download "the patch".

For a Spint Treo, its here:
http://www.palmone.com/us/support/downloads/treo650updater/sprint.html

For Cingular/ATT/GSM versions of the Treo, its here:
http://www.palmone.com/us/support/downloads/treo650carkitupdate/index.html

Please let us know if the pairing with the car works after you do this.

Thanks.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I just decided I'm going to upgrade from my Nokia 6820 to a Treo 650, so I just discovered and read through this thread. My '04 330cic doesn't have bluetooth (yet) but I still wanted to check the functionality because I plan on getting it soon (I'm tired of waiting for BMW to come around with a retrofit for Assist, I'm just going to rip it out. My subscription is already dead).

The main concern I have is something mentioned early by the originator of this thread, but by no one else since... is it true that the car auto-answers calls without the option of being able to bypass? This would be a dealbreaker for me, I don't answer all my calls by any means. Can anyone verify a different experience, where they were able to receive calls without answering?

TIA.

--J.


----------



## the worm (Nov 4, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I was wondering whether to post this in a new thread, but then let's keep the Treo stuff here.
> 
> Anybody upgraded with the new Sprint patch v.1.08? Is your BMW hands-free still working?
> 
> ...


Any luck post v1.08 patch?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Worked fine for me (04 545).


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

Dave T said:


> Worked fine for me (04 545).


I'd like to ask if you can dial from the steering column or if you have to dial from the phone ("STOP" has to dial from the phone from his Sprint 650).

Thanks.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I can dial from the I-Drive - don't have to dial from the phone. It's working the same as it did before the patch.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

the worm said:


> Any luck post v1.08 patch?


Nope - no luck, and I tried everything I can think of. I copied BtManager.prc from the original ROM, the version modified for DUN, tried each and every way with any of them. The pairing procedure goes fine, but afterwards the car does NOT detect the phone. I can see that the Bluetooth icon on the phone is not inverted (not connected), and when I try to make a call the car, I get "Activate phone" message. (And I do have "Discoverable" and "Allow wakeup" on).

I am at a point where I'm considering getting a new phone from Sprint (pre-patch), and selling my current (patched) one on eBay.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Sticman said:


> I'd like to ask if you can dial from the steering column or if you have to dial from the phone ("STOP" has to dial from the phone from his Sprint 650).
> 
> Thanks.


Sticman, 
That was before I was able to transfer the Favorites. Afterwards I could dial from the steering wheel - that is until I installed the Sprint upgrade to v1.08. Now I'm without hands-free at all.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, I just got back from doing a 1.08 upgrade and a (2nd) pairing attempt with a Lexus RX330. I figured out the looping update problem (basically, follow the Macintosh directions for manually removing the files in the \username\backup folder) but it still won't pair with the Lexus.


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> Sticman,
> That was before I was able to transfer the Favorites. Afterwards I could dial from the steering wheel - that is until I installed the Sprint upgrade to v1.08. Now I'm without hands-free at all.


Gee, that sounds great. I can't wait for my 650 to not work with my E90 when it comes.

Hope this doesn't sound like a stupid question, but what about deleting the bluetooth files on your 650(I have three files on mine that can be deleted) and then re-load your system from the CD?
You probably already tried that but...


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

*Just received this from BMW NA*

Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC regarding your 2005 BMW X5. That is a great model vehicle and we hope it is serving you well so far.

Your Palm Treo 650 will probably not ever be able to pair with the Bluetooth system in your BMW. There are several BT "flavors" or so-called BT profiles. The BMW system uses the standard BT Hands-free Profile (HFP 1.0) with additional commands implemented on top of the BT standard to transfer phonebook data from the phone to the car.

BMW is working with phone suppliers and carriers to implement the additional commands, however this support is not based on business agreements and therefore BMW has little leverage to influence phone suppliers to include this. Phones that do not support the additional commands may or may not pair or connect to the vehicle and will only have partial functionality at best. Because of this, phones that do not support the additional phonebook commands will not work as intended, may present significant issues and are therefore listed as non-compatible phones.

All Windows CE based devices are non-compatible at this time, and we do not expect that to change unless the device manufacturers change their Bluetooth profile and transfer protocols on the telephone. I apologize if this is a disappointing answer to you, we understand how convenient PDA devices are for our busy customers.

A list of the current approved handsets is available on our website, http://www.bmwtransact.com/bluetooth. We update this list as soon as new phones are found to be fully compatible.

We hope this information is helpful to you, and we value your loyal business. If you have any further questions, please respond to this e-mail or contact the Customer Relations and Services Department at 1-800-831-1117, Monday through Friday from 9:00 A.M. to 9:00 P.M., Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Sticman said:


> Gee, that sounds great. I can't wait for my 650 to not work with my E90 when it comes.
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound like a stupid question, but what about deleting the bluetooth files on your 650(I have three files on mine that can be deleted) and then re-load your system from the CD?
> You probably already tried that but...


I have FileZ on my Treo, and it won't delete any files that are in the ROM - like the 3 bluetooth files. I don't know if another file manager would be able to do that. What I do instead is copy another BT file on the Treo, and than it's used instead of the ones in the ROM. Unfortunately I only have 2 versions of the BtManager.prc (I got that from the Treocentral forums), and not the other BT files. If I can get those files from the Palm carkit upgrade and put them on my Treo - that may work, but I'm not sure how to get them.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Coffeeman said:


> Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC regarding your 2005 BMW X5. That is a great model vehicle and we hope it is serving you well so far.
> 
> Your Palm Treo 650 will probably not ever be able to pair with the Bluetooth system in your BMW. There are several BT "flavors" or so-called BT profiles. The BMW system uses the standard BT Hands-free Profile (HFP 1.0) with additional commands implemented on top of the BT standard to transfer phonebook data from the phone to the car.
> 
> BMW is working with phone suppliers and carriers to implement the additional commands, however this support is not based on business agreements and therefore BMW has little leverage to influence phone suppliers to include this. ....


This seems a little off. My Treo 650 works pretty much fine with my 04 545, so if it's not working with the 05 X5, it seems like there is something BMW could do to fix it.

Also - that email seemed very pessimistic - "Your Palm Treo 650 will probably not ever be able to pair with the Bluetooth system in your BMW." Why isn't it possible that PalmOne will come out with a patch that fixes the problem with the X5? (Or BMW, for that matter.)

Finally - the person who wrote that email seems to think that a Treo is a Windows CE device, which isn't true.

- Dave


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I FINALLY GOT IT.

I managed to make the 650 with the Spring patch 1.08 work. As it turns out, the patch really doesn't change anything in the bluetooth files - I was just missing one critical step when pairing the phone (probably the first time when I paired it, I lucked out). Here is what I did:

1. Initiate the pairing process from the car.
2. Do "Setup new device" from the Treo, follow the steps.
3. Enter passkey. The Treo reports "pairing successfull".
4. HOWEVER, the pairing is not complete at this point and here is the trick. While the Treo is still connected to the car and the car is in pairing mode, I placed a call from the Treo. At this point I was prompted for the passkey again, this time the dialog also had a checkbox "Add to trusted devices". After entering the passkey this 2nd time, I got a message on the car nav screen "Pairing successfull" - which I didn't get before.

Now everything's working fine, and the car is able to find the phone.


----------



## the worm (Nov 4, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I FINALLY GOT IT.
> 
> I managed to make the 650 with the Spring patch 1.08 work. As it turns out, the patch really doesn't change anything in the bluetooth files - I was just missing one critical step when pairing the phone (probably the first time when I paired it, I lucked out). Here is what I did:
> 
> ...


Coffeeman you should send this (st_o_p's response above) back to BMW because the response they gave you is not acceptable and just a sad excuse of an answer which is what I run into at a lot of these service appointments I have. I love my BMW's but they need to step up the support!


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

the worm said:


> Coffeeman you should send this (st_o_p's response above) back to BMW because the response they gave you is not acceptable and just a sad excuse of an answer which is what I run into at a lot of these service appointments I have. I love my BMW's but they need to step up the support!


Palm one should be yelled at too...their website for the "patch" specifically says that its not compatible w/BMW car kits.
Maybe both BMW and Palm are referring to the fact that you can't transfer the phonebook.
Hell as long as it pairs, that's the main thing.

Thanks ST_O_P!


----------



## stanford98 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Anyone Else?*

Has anyone else gotten their Treo 650 to work with their 04, 05 3-series? ST_O_P's experience sounds wonderful. Bluetooth pairing is the only thing preventing me from ordering the phone right now!!!

Thanks,
Thomas



Sticman said:


> Palm one should be yelled at too...their website for the "patch" specifically says that its not compatible w/BMW car kits.
> Maybe both BMW and Palm are referring to the fact that you can't transfer the phonebook.
> Hell as long as it pairs, that's the main thing.
> 
> Thanks ST_O_P!


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Also I was wondering about the auto answer issue... I hate to be a pest (I posted the question near the top of the page), but I really was wondering about this: does the phone always auto answer when paired through bluetooth in the car? Is there a way around this?

--J.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

It doesn't auto-answer for me in my 04 545. The caller id pops up on the screen, and you have to select "Answer" using the IDrive. I agree that auto-answer would be unacceptable. If it does that in some cars, it must be a mistake - nobody would think that people would prefer it to work that way.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey guys - glad I could be of help. Pls post you successfull/unsuccesfull 650 pairing experience - I'm sure we can resolve most of the issues eventually; which leads me to

The auto-answering - yes, it still auto-answers in my car. I have a separate bluetooth module which I put in place of my assist module after the 1 year subscription expired. Maybe people with integrated assist/bluetooth don't have this problem. DaveT, 545 means integrated assist/bluetooth I guess? In any case, it's a real PITA - and not just when I want to refuse a call; when I get a call, suddenly the car is quiet (music turned off), and somebody's already listening to the microphone while I'm still trying to figure what's going on. But hey - beats not having hands-free at all


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

JonathanIT said:


> Also I was wondering about the auto answer issue... I hate to be a pest (I posted the question near the top of the page), but I really was wondering about this: does the phone always auto answer when paired through bluetooth in the car? Is there a way around this?
> 
> --J.


Cingular Treo 650, 03 ZHP w/ BT ULF module installed. The car does not download the phone book (always says "Please wait..." even after a few months). Treo does not support sending SMSs to the car. Previous phone was a Siemens S55 which was 100% compatible.

Car does NOT auto-answer my Treo. Works great other than what's listed above - can dial via voice or phone.


----------



## inspecta83 (Apr 17, 2005)

*undecided*



st_o_p said:


> I FINALLY GOT IT.
> 
> I managed to make the 650 with the Spring patch 1.08 work. As it turns out, the patch really doesn't change anything in the bluetooth files - I was just missing one critical step when pairing the phone (probably the first time when I paired it, I lucked out). Here is what I did:
> 
> ...


i was thinking about getting bluetooth installed into my car and after reading some of the posts, im definatly going to do it now. im going to buy my treo 650 this week and drop my 2004 525i off to the dealer so they can do whatever they need to do. they told me that its just a matter of labor and no parts would be needed for the bluetooth install so i hope it wont take too long or cost too much $ to complete.

i was just wondering:

#1 what did this latest patch v1.08 do? only b/c i was thinking about not even bothering with it since everyone seems to be having so much trouble with it.

#2 any other pointers, tips, and/or suggestions that i or anyone else thats new to this should be aware of?

thanks


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

You can find what patch 1.08 does here: http://www.treocentral.com/content/Stories/572-1.htm

BTW, on a different subject: I tried to find hardwire car charger cable for 650, and nobody seems to make that. There are tons of Treo 650 car chargers that plug in the cigaretee lighter, and not one hardwire. I was wondering if I just buy one of those and cut the cable - would that work, or they also do something with the voltage?


----------



## inspecta83 (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks. spoke to my dealer today and i was highly disappointed. since my '04 525 is an 10/2003 build i have to pay approx $3k for a new ECU and fiber optic cable and paying $3k is not an option for me.

just wondering if anyone knew anyway around this or any cheaper options, i.e. perhaps buying the ECU from a 3rd party? or crying to BMW NA? needless to say im very disappointed that just b/c my car was built a few months too early that i get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Charlie O (Apr 24, 2005)

*Cingular Treo 650 on 2005 X5*

I tried the suggestions posted by ST O P to get my Cingular Treo 650 bluetooth connected to my 2005 X5. I have applied all the Treo patches for the Cincular version of the Treo. I still getting endless reboots. Has anyone had luck with a Cingular Treo 650 on a 2005 X5


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

Charlie O said:


> I tried the suggestions posted by ST O P to get my Cingular Treo 650 bluetooth connected to my 2005 X5. I have applied all the Treo patches for the Cincular version of the Treo. I still getting endless reboots. Has anyone had luck with a Cingular Treo 650 on a 2005 X5


I'd like to ask how many favorites you have on your 650? More than about ten seems to cause the endless reboot cycle.
If you've not already done so, try wiping out all of your favorites and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Charlie O (Apr 24, 2005)

Sticman said:


> I'd like to ask how many favorites you have on your 650? More than about ten seems to cause the endless reboot cycle.
> If you've not already done so, try wiping out all of your favorites and see if that makes a difference.


My Treo 650 came with 10 predefined favorites - Contacts, Camera, Express Mail, etc. One uses a FastKey - Voicemail. I added a Call Log favorite and assigned it a FastKey. I deleted the Call Log one tgat I added. The Treo will not let me delete any of the predefined ones. I tried it again and it still goes into an endless reboot loop.

Is there another type of Favorites that you are referring to since you suggested deleting them all?


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

No, we're talking about the same thing...the little blue boxes.
I meant for you to delete any favorites you'd designated yourself. More than 10 "phonebook entries" is supposed to cause the problem.
According to X5 world, others have gotten the 650 to work.
http://www.x5world.com/html.php?file=bmw_bt_phones.htm


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

*Treo 650? or using 2 phones?*

Does anyone know if I can use a BT compatible phone in my new e-90 and and then use my Treo 600 outside of the car, instead of screwing around with the 650. I guess my question is, can I own and use 2 different cell phones with the same #, one always in the car and one always in my pocket for all other use when I leave the car????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Soon to be ZHP said:


> Does anyone know if I can use a BT compatible phone in my new e-90 and and then use my Treo 600 outside of the car, instead of screwing around with the 650. I guess my question is, can I own and use 2 different cell phones with the same #, one always in the car and one always in my pocket for all other use when I leave the car????? :dunno: :dunno:


The only way to do this is to clone the SIM card in your phone. There are SIM card cloning devices on e-bay, but I've heard that Cingular, T-Mobile, etc are putting software in place in their systems to detect the use of cloned SIM cards.

Here is what I did to address the Treo650's incompatability with BMW's Bluetooth module:

I'm on Cingular, so all references are to Cingular's GSM network

I took my Moto V551 out of retirement and added an additional line (new number) to my account for $9.95/mo. Got a new SIM card from Cingular.

Installed the snap in adapter in the X5, so the V551 stays in the X5, with "if no answer" on the V551 set to forward the call to the Treo. This way, if I call someone from the X5 and don't get them, when they call back, the call goes to the Treo if I'm not in the X5.

I installed Call Director on the Treo 650. When I'm in the X5, I simply push the side button on the Treo to forward all calls to the V551.

Not the perfect solution, but it works. Hopefully, Palm/BMW at some future date will release a firmware update to allow the Treo & BMW's ULF to work properly.


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

Coffeeman said:


> The only way to do this is to clone the SIM card in your phone. There are SIM card cloning devices on e-bay, but I've heard that Cingular, T-Mobile, etc are putting software in place in their systems to detect the use of cloned SIM cards.
> 
> Here is what I did to address the Treo650's incompatability with BMW's Bluetooth module:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Off subject: Why do you own Three and Half SUV's, or do you just have a large family?  Just curious. :dunno:


----------



## Sticman (Mar 24, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> I FINALLY GOT IT.
> 
> I managed to make the 650 with the Spring patch 1.08 work. As it turns out, the patch really doesn't change anything in the bluetooth files - I was just missing one critical step when pairing the phone (probably the first time when I paired it, I lucked out). Here is what I did:
> 
> ...


FYI, I bought a '06 330 yesterday. BMW may be using a different car kit because my Cingular 650 (with the patch) works really well.

-I had 23 favorites and all transferred into the idrive phonebook. (I'm too much of a wus to try more).
-Contacts that are not favorites did not transfer
-I did not have to perform your step 4 above, St o p. The pairing was finalized without that.
-Every time I get in the car, it recognizes the 650. 
-I can dial from the steering wheel or the idrive.
-The voicedialing works flawlessly. So, I don't need to pay Cingular another $5/month for that feature.

So, some hope. I really don't even need a new Palm patch, and probably won't load it if they come out with one. I'm set and don't want to _uck it up.


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Soon to be ZHP said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Off subject: Why do you own Three and Half SUV's, or do you just have a large family?  Just curious. :dunno:


 X5 is mine, the ML500 belongs to the CEO (wife), the Jeep & Volvo are driven by my 2 sons.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Sticman said:


> FYI, I bought a '06 330 yesterday. BMW may be using a different car kit because my Cingular 650 (with the patch) works really well.
> 
> -I had 23 favorites and all transferred into the idrive phonebook. (I'm too much of a wus to try more).
> -Contacts that are not favorites did not transfer
> ...


That's good news - it seems BMW is improving and the incompatibility is not only Palm's fault. Doesn't help if you already have existing setup (ULF and phone) though 

About patching - I was thinking exact same thing. I went through so much pain doing 1.08 that I'm not sure I'll patch again. Only time will tell though


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Just an update....

The details...

2005 545i, March 2005 build, 16.2 software
Treo 650 Phone, Cingular, Unlocked GSM.

Was able to pair it no problem on monday when I picked up the car and then yesterday afternoon, I went into the endless reset loop. Deleted(so i thought) every favorite contact, still couldn't get it out of the loop late last night.

Then I noticed that I still had a couple of numbers in page 3 of favorites w/ extra digits. 
Deleted those and also cleared out my SMS messages inbox down to 2 messages, I had over 30.
I started with no favorites. Paired successfully and no reset. 

Added two new favorites, turned off car, on again, pair successful, 2 new numbers show up on the car phonebook. :thumbup: 

Added one new favorite w/ more digits and phone reseted after pairing. I then unchecked, dial digits automatically and no reset.

So, clearing out SMS and having no automatic extra digits dialing seems to be the trick. I now have about 10 favorites and I'm not pushing my luck. :rofl: 

I was about to throw away the Treo last nite!


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

Here is the question and i hope it has not been asked before--

Will a Treo 650 on Verizon (now available) pair with a 2005 E46 dealer installed bluetooth kit (no assist)?

Assume I get the latest ULF (552?)

I have nothing in the car yet; but I want to get this phone and a bluetooth kit and i'm not leaving Verizon 


Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't know the answer, but you could return the phone if it didn't work, right? The thing to find out at this point is whether or not Verizon intentionally hobbles the Bluetooth in the Treo, like they did in the BT Motorola phone they have (VT700? I forget...). That phone is perfectly capable of BT with a BMW, but Verizon disabled the BT functionality so that you couldn't use it to put ringtones on the phone, or something like that, so they could charge you for them instead. That's why I left Verizon for Sprint.

I'd think there's a good chance they do something similar on the Treo, but I really have no idea.


----------



## stanford98 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Update*

I bought an locked Cingular Treo 650. I followed STOP's advice and paired twice-in-a-row. It works like a charm - no problems with anything. Address Book was uploaded from favorites. Voice dialing works. Using the menu on the car works. I never entered the infinite loop.

My car is a 2004 M3.

Best,


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

Verizon enentually unlocked the v710 for BMWs with that firmware update; I just don't know if they have locked it for the 650 upon launch. I'd go ahead and test it, except I need to install BT in my car, which I am not doing unless I know it will work with the 650 (like I said, I don't want to leave verizon or take the 710). I guess I need to wait until someone takes the plunge


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

stanford98 said:


> I bought an locked Cingular Treo 650. I followed STOP's advice and paired twice-in-a-row. It works like a charm - no problems with anything. Address Book was uploaded from favorites. Voice dialing works. Using the menu on the car works. I never entered the infinite loop.
> 
> My car is a 2004 M3.
> 
> Best,


Try adding extra digits on one of your favorite contacts with automatic dialing enabled.


----------



## Biff Trout (May 23, 2005)

*Verizon did Treo 650 Right*

I have an 03 540 6spd with dealer installed BT kit. The VZW Moto v710 was a great phone but a dismal failure as respects functionality with my 540's gen 2 BT kit.

Received a Verizon Treo 650 last week with some trepidation. Hats off to Verizon, this phone works FLAWLESSLY with my auto.

I can initiate calls using the BMW voice dialing module or use the Treo's dialing. Either way, the BMW BT kit flicks on as soon as the call connects.

Favorites transfer over to the car's phonebook automatically. Also, Verizon does not have any "locked" favorites like Cingular. The phone comes with some of the favorites already defined; however, you can delete all of the assignments and make your own choices.

I have not had any reset loops (actually no resets of any sort) like some have described with other phones.

Bottom line - Verizon made up for the v710 debacle in my mind with this phone.

Regards,

BIFF


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds like the Verizon Treo works in the 540, does my car ('05 E46) use the same ULF? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jc05x5 (May 25, 2005)

*BMW & Treo 650*

Spoke with Verizon, Verizon Date Support, and Palmone on a conference call yesterday and the Palmone rep said that BMW would NOT work with the 650. The Verizon people, not a shock, were clueless.

I guess my question is a simple on why are some of the BMW owners here getting this to work and others are not. It might help to know what versions of the BMW BT each person has. Does anyone know how to find this out?

I have an 05 x5 w/NAV, an 05 x5 w/out NAV and and 04 m3 w/NAV and the 650 will pair with all of them but goes into a loop when transferring the phone book even though I have deleted all contacts and all favorites.

Anybody got any ideas on this?

I also tried verifying if the Audiovox with Verizon would work but nobody had any idea.

JC


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

jc05x5 said:


> Spoke with Verizon, Verizon Date Support, and Palmone on a conference call yesterday and the Palmone rep said that BMW would NOT work with the 650. The Verizon people, not a shock, were clueless.
> 
> I guess my question is a simple on why are some of the BMW owners here getting this to work and others are not. It might help to know what versions of the BMW BT each person has. Does anyone know how to find this out?
> 
> ...


I tried out the Audiovox, but couldn't get the contacts to transfer. Also, the 6600 expected me to tap the screen every time it synced with the car. It was less than convenient to pull it out of my briefcase every time I got in the car. The 6600 went back after a week. I'm waiting for more reports on the 650 before buying one. Thanks for sharing the results of your conference call.

For the record, I was syncing the 6600 w/ a 2005 325i w/ Nav & Assist.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

This is the same thing they say with my Sprint 650 with my 04 545. But, it works, even though it's not officially supported. I had the same problem with the rebooting loop when I first got it, but it went away when I installed the 650 Bluetooth Patch.


----------



## jc05x5 (May 25, 2005)

*650 Patch*

The problem is Verizon doesn't have a patch yet and between the multinational group on the conference call I was the only one that could speak English.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

*Palm functionality of Treo 650 any good?*

Slightly off topic. My wife is heavily dependent on her Palm device. She is thinking of getting the Treo 650. Does it have decent Palm functionality (scheduling, todo-list, etc)?


----------



## Peterson (May 26, 2005)

*Backing Up a Bit*

Just bought a 2005 330xi (first car in seven years...about time), and also own a Treo 650, so I've been following this thread with interest. I've tried to pair my phone with the car, and have had some luck, but I am still getting the endless reboot issue.

However, I have never seen "BT Pairing" flash on my stereo, so I'm wondering if I'm not doing the pairing process quite right. The BT manual is a little unclear on this, so I'm wondering if someone can post the step-by-step buttons/car key sequence they've used? This is what I did:

1) Turn key to "0" position (first position that has the clock light up)
2) Press and hold down the "phone" button (the one with the head talking symbol) for about three seconds
3) While still holding down the button, turn the key to the "1" position (stereo/electronics become operational)
4) Keep holding down the "phone" button for three more seconds, then release

The above is how I interpreted the BT manual, but it has never resulted in "BT Pairing" flashing on my stereo screen.

Am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance for any assistance (the step-by-step for deleting paired devices from the BMW would be nice to know as well).

To mwhette: I love the Treo650, and the Palm functionality is just as good as any other Palm device (and the built-in thumbboard makes it even better, IMHO). Being able to retrieve my emails/attachments from my work server wirelessly as well as do minor edits on Word/Excel docs has made my laptop almost obsolete on short work trips. I highly recommend the device...of course, it would be a heck of a lot better if I could integrate it with the new car!

Edit/Clarification: I have BMW Assist w/ the integrated bluetooth, but do not have the Nav.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

You may have to use 10 sec instead of 3. I have a separate Bluetooth ULF (not integrated with Assist), but what I did is:

1. Press the Phone btn and hold it down for about 10 sec (this is not the btn on the steering wheel, but the one I installed with the ULF)

2. Turn the ignition to pos 1 or 2 (I don't remember)

3. Release the btn - at this point the Nav screen displays "Bluetooth pairing", and you can start the pairing process.

I think it works differently with the integrated Assist though


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

Dave T said:


> There's a fix for this, but I guess Cingular doesn't have it yet. I have a Sprint 650, and with the latest patch, it's working flawlessly. I'd expect Cingular will be coming out with the same patch soon.


 from what I can see, it took Sprint months to come out with this update. So who knows how long it'll take Cingular... What is causing this endless loop? Isn't there a way to turn off the feature that is causing this?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm not sure how it works, but it was Palm - not Sprint - that did the programming for the update. Sprint or Cingular might then have to do something to the update before it can be put on their phones, but I'm pretty sure the holdup was waiting for Palm to fix some bugs in their Bluetooth implementation. So, I'd be hopeful that Cingular would have it soon, but I don't really know. You can probably find people on the net (perhaps on a Cingular discussion group) discussing this very topic.


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

Dave T said:


> I'm not sure how it works, but it was Palm - not Sprint - that did the programming for the update. Sprint or Cingular might then have to do something to the update before it can be put on their phones, but I'm pretty sure the holdup was waiting for Palm to fix some bugs in their Bluetooth implementation. So, I'd be hopeful that Cingular would have it soon, but I don't really know. You can probably find people on the net (perhaps on a Cingular discussion group) discussing this very topic.


I couldn't find any discussion groups talking about exactly why this problem is happening, maybe you can point out a few groups?


----------



## 14U2NV (Mar 31, 2005)

Here is the scoop for GSM Treo 650: look to upgrade the firmware to 01.28 and the software to Treo650-1.13-ROW This will UNBRAND the device, meaning that all Cingular logos and such will no longer be there after you complete the process. 
I have been following this thread and had been reluctant to get a Treo for the known issues that are posted here. First thing I did after I got my unlocked Cingular-branded treo 650 was to follow these instructions and unbrand the phone. The phone now pairs and works perfectly with my X3. 
Just do a search on google for "treo 650 unbrand" and read carefuly. 
Good luck


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

14U2NV said:


> Here is the scoop for GSM Treo 650: look to upgrade the firmware to 01.28 and the software to Treo650-1.13-ROW This will UNBRAND the device, meaning that all Cingular logos and such will no longer be there after you complete the process.
> I have been following this thread and had been reluctant to get a Treo for the known issues that are posted here. First thing I did after I got my unlocked Cingular-branded treo 650 was to follow these instructions and unbrand the phone. The phone now pairs and works perfectly with my X3.
> Just do a search on google for "treo 650 unbrand" and read carefuly.
> Good luck


How do you know if your phone is locked or unlocked before doing the update? And if you're phone is locked and you install the updates what will happen? Will you still be able to use the phone? And some people say both the SIM card and the phone have locks if so do they use the same code to unlock?

Here's where I found the article to *unbrand* the phone: unbrand Cingular

And btw, why some people call the TREO, radio? are they just being cute?


----------



## 14U2NV (Mar 31, 2005)

suckstobeme said:


> How do you know if your phone is locked or unlocked before doing the update? And if you're phone is locked and you install the updates what will happen? Will you still be able to use the phone? And some people say both the SIM card and the phone have locks if so do they use the same code to unlock?
> 
> Here's where I found the article to *unbrand* the phone: unbrand Cingular
> 
> And btw, why some people call the TREO, radio? are they just being cute?


The best way to confirm if your phone is locked is to test it with a SIM card from a different provider eg T-Mobile. If it works then it is unlocked. As for the SIM lock, it is really immaterial, unless u are a really "advanced" user


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

sad day today... after unbranding my cingular in hopes that now it'll work with my carkit (stop reseting itself) my hopes were all destroyed. It still doesnt work even after installing the latest upgrade for GSM phones from PalmOne, I think 1.28. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I know Sprint has an update that works with bimmers carkits, is there anyway to brand my phone to a Sprint phone so I can install that update?

Please help


----------



## haakon (Jun 8, 2005)

Dave T said:


> There's a fix for this, but I guess Cingular doesn't have it yet. I have a Sprint 650, and with the latest patch, it's working flawlessly. I'd expect Cingular will be coming out with the same patch soon.


Dave,

With the new update, can you use the favorite buttons and the phone book? I've read that before the patch that the favorite buttons had to be deleted and that the phone book did not download, so I am curious as to whether those two isses had been sucessfully addressed.

Thanks.


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

will GSM not come up with the same path? now that I switched to GSM I'll be real mad if cingular does come up with a new update to support bmw but GSM doesn't!


----------



## 14U2NV (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear that... I would recommend posting on the treocentral.com boards or email shadowmite.com. Either way, I wish u goodluck.


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

14U2NV said:


> Sorry to hear that... I would recommend posting on the treocentral.com boards or email shadowmite.com. Either way, I wish u goodluck.


email who?

well the thing is that there is no update for my phone like I said I have a cingular phone that I myself updated to a ROW ROM in hopes of getting it to work with my car. But it still doesnt work, BMW is only supported in a new update from Sprint! Even if somehow I got Sprint ROM installed on my phone, some people say I cant use a cingular SIM with a Sprint phone anyways... I guess they're right.

I was wondering if you can just extract the part of the update from Sprint that deals with carkit and make it available for someone with ROW phone. If someone knows how to program these things I'm thinking it should be simple enough to grab the part of the code that has the fix and get it to work for ROW phones.

any thoughts?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

lrubel01 said:


> Can anyone out there help me?
> 
> I have a 2005 325xi with premium package and assist. I recently bought a razr, and despite explicity following the pairing instructions (key position 1 or 2, etc.), the razr does not recognize the bmw system. This is despite a bluetooth pamphlet with a passkey number in my manual (though I can never get to the point where I am supposed to enter my passkey), and despite the fact that I have an "R/T" button on the steering wheel (when pressed, it says "phonebook empty").
> 
> ...


There is a post somewhere here of a forum member like you that, after being also promised the Bluetooth in his 2005 E46, found out that his production date was outside the Bluetooth "window" for 2005's.

After his complain to the dealer his car was retrofitted with the enabled Assist/Bluetooth TCU at no cost. I would do the same thing, moreso when you bought the car in March 2005, some 7 months after the official TSB stating the Bluetooth-enable production period... plenty of time for the salesman to know very well what the hell he was talking about. :tsk:


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

is there anyway to roll back a ROW firmware and software to Cingular? I originally had Cingular (because I bought it from them) but then I followed some instruction to unbrand my phone in hopes of getting it to work with my car BT but no lucks there. Now I wanna roll it back to Cingular so I can at least have the original thing just in case.

Any thoughts on that? :dunno:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

suckstobeme said:


> is there anyway to roll back a ROW firmware and software to Cingular? I originally had Cingular (because I bought it from them) but then I followed some instruction to unbrand my phone in hopes of getting it to work with my car BT but no lucks there. Now I wanna roll it back to Cingular so I can at least have the original thing just in case.
> 
> Any thoughts on that? :dunno:


Sounds like a question for TreoCentral. I've got the unbranded firmware on my Cingular 650..

BT worked fine for me in my 330i before (and after) I did the update.


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Sounds like a question for TreoCentral. I've got the unbranded firmware on my Cingular 650..
> 
> BT worked fine for me in my 330i before (and after) I did the update.


My phone resets iteself as soon as the car screen says READING DATA. This keeps happening if I let it go, over and over again. I unbranded my phone but no locks there. Same problem. does anyone know if I can use a custom ROW to go back to my orignial ROM from cingular? and then update the other updates from Cingular?


----------



## suckstobeme (Jun 30, 2005)

you can't believe this. I took the car to a Cingular store today in hopes of getting "something" to work with, but nothing did! First off the guy said TREO 650 from cingulr is not gonna support your BMW then he tried three different phone. A Motorola RAZR and two BLACKBERRIES. RAZR with Cingular is listed as a compatible phone on BMW's website and that didn't work with the car. The only thing that does work is a Motorola flip flop from Cingular but that's not good enough for email and other stuff.

So now I'm beginning to wonder if somehow my bimmer is screwed up and "it" needs to be reset or whatever. Of course the dealers dont have a clue on what could be he problem but one idea that crossed my mind was what if the stupid carkit in the car thinks it's still trying to connect to the flip flop motorola phone no matter what phone we try to connect it to, because the flip flop was the first phone we used with this car before we tried anything else.

The dealer guy said there should be an option under menu and bluetooth of the car to delete all bluetooth devices but the only bluetooth option is udner settings and that's to turn on or off the bluetooth (and of course we tried that with no result)!!!

so anyone with a bimmer if could probb guide me in the right path or if could share any experices I'd appreciate it! :thumbdwn:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Just wanted to close an issue mentioned earlier in this thread - the car auto-answering the phone without waiting for me. I was at Terry Kennedy's couple days ago doing an install when I finally found the reason. As Terry pointed out - it's a feature of the phone, not the car. He showed me the option on his Razr. Sure enough, after brief search I found the option in the Treo - it's under "Prefs" "Handsfree" (I have Sprint v.1.12 update). So case closed :thumbup: - and it had nothing to do with the ULF


----------



## janey (Jun 25, 2005)

*How do i pair it to my 325I 03*

my car is prewired for cell . but how do i pair/bluetooth my treo 650 ?????

thanks

janey


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

suckstobeme said:


> is there anyway to roll back a ROW firmware and software to Cingular? I originally had Cingular (because I bought it from them) but then I followed some instruction to unbrand my phone in hopes of getting it to work with my car BT but no lucks there. Now I wanna roll it back to Cingular so I can at least have the original thing just in case.
> 
> Any thoughts on that? :dunno:


 I've tried to pair an unlocked Treo 650 on Cingular & T-Mobile, in my '05 X5, with no success. The CDMA 650 on Sprint (with the newest firmware update), works flawlessly. Pairs, transfer favorites, works like a charm!


----------



## 14U2NV (Mar 31, 2005)

Coffeeman said:


> I've tried to pair an unlocked Treo 650 on Cingular & T-Mobile, in my '05 X5, with no success. The CDMA 650 on Sprint (with the newest firmware update), works flawlessly. Pairs, transfer favorites, works like a charm!


If u call them (cingular) they should be able to send u an over-the-air update with there software version. My hunch though is that there is something else wrong. My (cingular but unbranded) treo 650 works perfectly. Only problem I identified is some interference / lockups when versamail autosyncs. I stopped it from doing that too often so now I am problem free. 
Is it possible that the already paired, sprint phone of yours is too close, and therefore already paired, when u try to pair the Treo? 
good luck


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

KrisL said:


> I had a Siemens S55 before the 650, and the Siemens transferred the phone book and I'd get SMS notifications on the screen.
> 
> With my 650, neither of these two things work. Somewhere else in this thread, someone mentioned the fact that their car downloaded all of their "shortcut" phone book entries... Mine doesn't do this. When I press R/T on my steering wheel, I get "Speed Dial: Please wait..." (it's been that way for several months since I got it ).
> 
> ...


Kris, who's your provider?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

TLudwig said:


> Kris, who's your provider?


Cingular.

Edit: I've used several firmware versions (official and unofficial [obtained from treocentral forums]), but the car integration has not changed.


----------



## akbars01 (Aug 31, 2005)

*New update from Cingular 1.17 for Paml 650*

So I just visited the palm web site and saw a new update for Cingular Palm 650. I looked at bluetooth car kit capability and it has been expanded. Apperently, after the update your Plam 650 should work with BMW bluetooth system. God for the Cingular people I guess, however, Im unlucky owner of Unlocked Palm 650. So I was thinking if the update really works with BMW bluetooth, I will switch to Cingular software. If anyone got it working please reply.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Just installed 1.17. Nothing has changed. Speaker & mic work great in the car, but no speed dials.


----------



## ramgarden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Unlocked GSM (TMobile) Treo 650*

My unlocked SIM GSM Treo 650 with TMobile worked perfectly again last night. The short cuts on the phone menu that were set up as "speed dials" get transferred OK to the car for dialing. I can also use the voice dials I set up in the car's "phonebook" (accessed by saying "read phonebook" or "save name" to enter a new one.) I also tried it with my friend's new Motorola RAZR and it worked perfectly as well. I can't help but to think it's the car that's deciding when to actually search for paired devices even though it says "searching for paired devices..." on the radio display. Why would it work right off the bat sometimes and the sometimes not find it at all. I can't think of anything I'm doing different. No settings change on the phone, no settings change in the car. Just sometimes I get in, insert the key, press MENU then PHONE and it's already connected. Sometimes I get in, insert the key, start the car, then press MENU and PHONE and it's connected. And then most of the time it will just say "searching for paired devices..." for the entire trip.  Why would it work sometimes perfectly, but sometimes not at all. It seems too extreme for me. :dunno:


----------



## Gilbertb11 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have the exact same phone, same service provider and unfortunately the same problem.. Really, Really frustrating. I took the car in to get checked (fortunately it acted consistently). BMW claims it's a problem that they are aware of and trying to find a fix for. If you have different info. please let me know.


----------



## Schnellgang (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree, an intermitent problem is the worst. Atleast with a Verizon 650 the funcionality is consistant, ...broken.


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

I've been fortunate that my unlocked Treo 650 works with my 530i (e60).

Detailed information:

a) Phone: Unlocked Cingular Treo 650
b) Software: Treo 650-1.17-CNG
c) Carrier: T-mobile
d) Tested: All Numbers (20) saved on speed dial transfer to Idrive. Calling/receiving calls works.
e) Not tested: Voice dialing
f) What I did: Bought a locked Cingular Treo 650. Then downloaded the "Treo650-1.17-CNG" software to my unit. Then I unlocked the unit. I used "Takephone" for Palm to delete the preset favorite buttons that Cingular gives you. Then I entered 20 new phone numbers as speed dial. I made sure that no "Extra Digits" were inserted in each number. Went to my car to activate it and it surprisedly worked. Before updating to 1.17 it did not work. I'm a happy camper now. :thumbup:


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 11, 2006)

ramgarden said:


> My unlocked SIM GSM Treo 650 with TMobile worked perfectly again last night. The short cuts on the phone menu that were set up as "speed dials" get transferred OK to the car for dialing. I can also use the voice dials I set up in the car's "phonebook" (accessed by saying "read phonebook" or "save name" to enter a new one.) I also tried it with my friend's new Motorola RAZR and it worked perfectly as well. I can't help but to think it's the car that's deciding when to actually search for paired devices even though it says "searching for paired devices..." on the radio display. Why would it work right off the bat sometimes and the sometimes not find it at all. I can't think of anything I'm doing different. No settings change on the phone, no settings change in the car. Just sometimes I get in, insert the key, press MENU then PHONE and it's already connected. Sometimes I get in, insert the key, start the car, then press MENU and PHONE and it's connected. And then most of the time it will just say "searching for paired devices..." for the entire trip. Why would it work sometimes perfectly, but sometimes not at all. It seems too extreme for me. :dunno:


I have this exact problem as well on a cingular 650 (post patch from Cingular - which just added functionality such as signal strength indication). Sometimes it connects when I get in the car and works perfectly, sometimes it doesn't find it at all (searching..). When this is the case though, it's interesting, if you make an outbound call, and are on the 'bluetooth' screen, the number next to the device name will become a check for a second and then switch back to a 1... so they are seeing eachother, just one is dropping the connection.

Mine seems to work fine about 20% of the time. Does the pairing password matter?


----------



## santx42 (Jan 22, 2006)

I just bought 2006 325i and am having a really difficult time using the bluetooth function with my Sprint Treo 650. Just like has been posted the car recognizes the phone only once in a while. Is it a problem with the car's BT features, or with the 650? I know that I don't get the best connection between the 650 and other bluetooth devices. Any ideas, tips or suggestions.


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

santx42 said:


> I just bought 2006 325i and am having a really difficult time using the bluetooth function with my Sprint Treo 650. Just like has been posted the car recognizes the phone only once in a while. Is it a problem with the car's BT features, or with the 650? I know that I don't get the best connection between the 650 and other bluetooth devices. Any ideas, tips or suggestions.


Are you running the latest firmware for your phone from Sprint? Back in June, Sprint released an update to make the Treo 650 work with BMW. I was having the same problems, until I updated my phone. Now it works flawlessly.

Here is the update --> http://www.palm.com/us/support/downloads/treo650updater/sprint.html


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 11, 2006)

crawform said:


> Are you running the latest firmware for your phone from Sprint? Back in June, Sprint released an update to make the Treo 650 work with BMW. I was having the same problems, until I updated my phone. Now it works flawlessly.
> 
> Here is the update --> http://www.palm.com/us/support/downloads/treo650updater/sprint.html


Unfortunately, patching up doesn't change the problem for Cingular 650s....I hear it does for Sprint though. What a pain..


----------



## ramgarden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Even more wierdness*

My Unlocked GSM Treo 650 (with TMobile) works flawlessly in my friend's new Acura TL and even other 325i's my dealer has on the lot. I don't understand why my car has the intermittent problem. I also updated the firmware to the latest Treo650-1.20-ENA from the palmone site, but it only added a signal strength indicator when it decides to connect. :dunno:


----------



## akbars01 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just installed 1.20 Update on my unlocked GSM Palm 650 and finally it started to work with my 06 750. It is not working without problems, cause the phonebook is not downloading and I can't dial from build in 750 dial pad. Before the upgrade the phone kept reseting every time the car's bluetooth tried to read data. No finally I can recieve calls and call people. The only thing is that I have to do is dial directly from the phone and then I can enjoy the comfort of the bluetooth technology. So for all you people who have the unlocked Palm 650, try upgrading to 1.20 and I hope it will work.


----------



## ramgarden (Nov 16, 2005)

*Unlocked GSM (TMobile) Treo 650 and 2006 325i*

I have been entering calendar entries into the Treo 650 Calendar program every time the phone works, along with setting the time correctly and always naming it "Phone worked". I started two weeks ago. After about 30 days or so I will sync to outlook, search the calendar for "Phone worked" and I will have a nice set of information to help figure out the intermittent connection issue. Last night I found out something a little more helpful:

Leaving to go to the movies the phone connected flawlessly, in my left jeans pocket. When we got to the movies I left the phone in the center cosole just behind the gearshift so as to not have to deal with any sort of vibrating phone or otherwise. After the movie, I got in and started the car like normal and the phone connected flawlessly! After I drove home I turned the car off, removed the key, counted to ten, and re-inserted the key. The phone hooked up again! This led me to believe that the problem doesn't occur until you take the phone out of range. So to test I left the phone in the car all night. When I got in this morning I started the car like normal and it DID NOT CONNECT. I pressed the red phone button to turn on the screen and saw there was the blinking alert icon in the upper left that lets you know about alarms and calenar items and such. I'm thinking it would have worked if those alerts hadn't popped up. So far, the only data I can gather from my calendar recordings is that the time between connections is almost consistent like a certain amount of time needs to pass in order for them to connect again (on the order of 48 hours or every other day.) I hope this helps others with the same problems in describing the problem or troubleshooting further. I just wish there was some sort of bluetooth debug menu to hack into and see what the car and phone are sending to each other. That would be MOST helpful.


----------



## letnes (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a Cingular 650 with 1.17 and have just installed the Bluetooth kit in a 325ci. everything works fine except for the phonebook. 

When I go to Drectory all it shows are the two double arrows top and bottom and it flashes "Please Wait", but nothing is ever tranferred. I removed all of my speed dial numbers except two and made sure that they did not have any extra digits.

Is there anything else I can try?

I tried an old v600 I had and the phonebook was transferred without a problem.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

letnes said:


> Is there anything else I can try?


I don't think so. I've had the same issue with my Treo and bluetooth kit since day 1. It paired and downloaded the book of my Siemens phone no problem.

I should mention that I paired my phone with an E90 and it downloaded the numbers in my 'favorites' immediately.


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 11, 2006)

ramgarden said:


> I have been entering calendar entries into the Treo 650 Calendar program every time the phone works, along with setting the time correctly and always naming it "Phone worked". I started two weeks ago. After about 30 days or so I will sync to outlook, search the calendar for "Phone worked" and I will have a nice set of information to help figure out the intermittent connection issue. Last night I found out something a little more helpful:
> 
> Leaving to go to the movies the phone connected flawlessly, in my left jeans pocket. When we got to the movies I left the phone in the center cosole just behind the gearshift so as to not have to deal with any sort of vibrating phone or otherwise. After the movie, I got in and started the car like normal and the phone connected flawlessly! After I drove home I turned the car off, removed the key, counted to ten, and re-inserted the key. The phone hooked up again! This led me to believe that the problem doesn't occur until you take the phone out of range. So to test I left the phone in the car all night. When I got in this morning I started the car like normal and it DID NOT CONNECT. I pressed the red phone button to turn on the screen and saw there was the blinking alert icon in the upper left that lets you know about alarms and calenar items and such. I'm thinking it would have worked if those alerts hadn't popped up. So far, the only data I can gather from my calendar recordings is that the time between connections is almost consistent like a certain amount of time needs to pass in order for them to connect again (on the order of 48 hours or every other day.) I hope this helps others with the same problems in describing the problem or troubleshooting further. I just wish there was some sort of bluetooth debug menu to hack into and see what the car and phone are sending to each other. That would be MOST helpful.


To add (unhelpfully) to your observations...go to the phone screen, or bluetooth screen on the BMW. This is the screen that says "1. PALMONE DEVICE" or whatever you named it. Even if the phone hasn't connected, make a call with the phone - notice the treo goes looking (blue "B" in the right corner flashes out) and the "1. PALMONE DEVICE" changes to "[checkmark] PALMONE DEVICE" for a split second...then back to "1." ...and they fail to connect. This makes me think they are seeing eachother everytime but one of the two is refusing the connection.

Regardless, we aren't going to solve this unless BMW patches its OS is my guess.


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 11, 2006)

Can someone define 'locked' vs. 'unlocked' treo/sim card? In particular how you unlock a cingular treo 650. 

I'm running 1.17 on it, not sure if it's locked or unlocked...and it pairs intermittantly with the care (325i - 2006).


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 11, 2006)

ActionJackson said:


> Can someone define 'locked' vs. 'unlocked' treo/sim card? In particular how you unlock a cingular treo 650.
> 
> I'm running 1.17 on it, not sure if it's locked or unlocked...and it pairs intermittantly with the care (325i - 2006).


Scratch this...unlocked my sim/cingular 650 treo... re-paired successfully, doesn't help the intermittant problem.


----------

